# Researcher’s Video Shows Secret Software on Millions of Phones Logging Everything



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/11/secret-software-logging-video/



> The Android developer who raised the ire of a mobile-phone monitoring company last week is on the attack again, producing a video of how the Carrier IQ software secretly installed on millions of mobile phones reports most everything a user does on a phone.
> 
> Though the software is installed on most modern Android, BlackBerry and Nokia phones, Carrier IQ was virtually unknown until 25-year-old Trevor Eckhart of Connecticut analyzed its workings, revealing that the software secretly chronicles a user's phone experience - ostensibly so carriers and phone manufacturers can do quality control.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmm......time to take that battery out when you're at home I guess or throw it in a thorshield bag. 





! - Video incase the link above is not working.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

that is nutz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Every text message you've ever sent is saved on a server somewhere.

Think about this for a moment.

Yeah, it's that scary.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

solarz said:


> Every text message you've ever sent is saved on a server somewhere.
> 
> Think about this for a moment.
> 
> Yeah, it's that scary.


The text message is normal how is it going to get to the aggregator and carrier? its the keylogger


----------

